# where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

I need to find a 5x100 15" or 16" spare tire. I would prefer it be a donut since I know it would fit where my orginal spare was (4x100). 
Does anyone know where you can buy them? stores or online?
Also, does anyone with a mk2 know if the full size spares that come with the mk4s will fit in the spare tire hole in the mk2?
i just need something to replace my 4x100 spare.
thanks


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (homeless)*

Pretty sure it's a dealer only item. Ask for any temporary spare tire that fits a B3/4, MKIII VR6.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_Pretty sure it's a dealer only item. Ask for any temporary spare tire that fits a B3/4, MKIII VR6.

that is what i was afraid of. $tealer$hip$ suck.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (homeless)*

could always get a steel wheel and a full sized spare -- takes up more room, but is much more useful.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (f1forkvr6)*

i was thinking i might be able to find a full size spare from a mk4 but i don't know if it will fit in the mk2 spare hole.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (homeless)*

Doubt it. I had an '87 Jetta, and there is now way even a 13" full sized spare would fit.


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (f1forkvr6)*

i'm looking to trade my 5x100 mini donut spare for a full sized 16" steelie with spare tire


----------



## jokerklock (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (Ibid)*

http://www.findusedparts.com
thats where i bought mine but you will probably have to pay a lil cash for shipping


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_Also, does anyone with a mk2 know if the full size spares that come with the mk4s will fit in the spare tire hole in the mk2?

I doubt it - a MkIV spare is going to be about 25" in diameter and 8" high.


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: where to purchase 5x100 spare tire? donut ok (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
I doubt it - a MkIV spare is going to be about 25" in diameter and 8" high.

sounds about right but I can measure my mini spare to make sure... I think the standard ride height is 25" so it makes sense that the mini spare would match that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

